

Ask HN: Part-time permanent tech jobs? - zerr

Why part-time is mostly associated with freelancing, short-term contract gigs?<p>Lets actively promote part-time stable permanent employment (or long-term contracting).
======
bruno2222
Lazzy guy detected.

